# Torn between two costumes



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I like Harry Warden....but then, I am partial to Gas Masks. There is something unnerving about that look....


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

I'd say do both. They're pretty cool, so why not? After all we have a full month to do so...


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Harry costume is coolest to me and the Leatherface costume is easier to get in and out of, but not quite as cool. I do like them both.


----------



## SourceVFX (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm a bit more drawn to the leather face costume as it looks more fun to me... That's the one I would use personally.


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

harry warden.


----------



## Juliet Taylor (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't know if this makes any sense, but a fusion? both costumes together? of course you'll need to pick up parts from one or another!
Otherwise.. I like more Harry Warden!

Just to know.. is that axe (and I hope it is the right word) real? or is it fake? it looks so darn real and dangerous!!


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

Juliet Taylor said:


> I don't know if this makes any sense, but a fusion? both costumes together? of course you'll need to pick up parts from one or another!
> Otherwise.. I like more Harry Warden!
> 
> Just to know.. is that axe (and I hope it is the right word) real? or is it fake? it looks so darn real and dangerous!!


No the pick axe is foam rubber I weathered it to make it look more realistic


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Harry Warden.
I think Leatherface is in the overdone category.


----------



## Juliet Taylor (Oct 6, 2013)

sandman78 said:


> No the pick axe is foam rubber I weathered it to make it look more realistic


Thanks  because it really scare the hell out me  glad to know it's foam rubber! Great job on it


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Harry Warden!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Not sure if this well help but Leatherface is more recognizable, even non-horror fans would know who you are, so you may spend the night explaining who & what Harry Warden is if you wear that one. I hate explaining costumes so if it were me I'd go Leatherface but you may feel differently.


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> Not sure if this well help but Leatherface is more recognizable, even non-horror fans would know who you are, so you may spend the night explaining who & what Harry Warden is if you wear that one. I hate explaining costumes so if it were me I'd go Leatherface but you may feel differently.


I did not think about that, of course I would explain nothing just stare at them.


----------

